

Make Something People Love (Building brands 101: reddit breadpig hipmunk) - kn0thing
https://generalassemb.ly/start/fundamentals-of-entrepreneurship/

======
atlbeer
Forcing me to give up an email address or my Facebook identity to even find
out what link contains does not make me love this brand.

I'd greatly prefer just seeing the Table of Contents or even the intro chapter
without login before giving up data to the site.

~~~
kn0thing
Gah! I didn't realize that (I'd been logged in for ages before they launched
this publicly). I've just notified the GA team and with some luck we can get
this bad user experience remedied. The irony is not lost on me. Thanks for the
comment!

edit: Updated the URL to a landing page you can at least see before the login.
Sorry about that.

